# Second hand toys - who will take them?



## ckc123

Hello, 

I had planned to donate a load of toys that our kids have grown out of - all in excellent condition, many of them never used - to local charity shops, but apparently, they no longer accept them. Any idea who would take them? I hate to throw them away....
Thanks.


----------



## car

Barnardos do a thing with AIB for the last couple of years running up to xmas where you drop the toys off at your local AIB branch.  Im sure if you rang Barnardos they could tell you if theyre doing it again.


----------



## G7979

We used to give them to Crumlin or Temple St Childrens hospital, a womens refuge might be grateful for them, or a bit closer to Christmas St V De P our local primary school used to do a collection at christmas, and send the toys, etc abroad


----------



## ajapale

We have a similar problem and have found that there is a reluctance everywhere to accepting secondhand toys.

aj


----------



## hansov

mrs hansov gave a stack of toys just last Saturday to St V de P in Maynooth. They accept toys except no remote control toys. When she arrived they were glad to see her, but when she kept going to the car , and bags later (and I mean bags!) they got worried. However their shop was having a toy sale starting yesterday and I reckon the "hansov toy company" featured prominently . mrs h tells me that any VdeP take toys but do phone ahead.


----------



## Henny Penny

Community playschools or parent and toddler groups will usually take toys. If you phone the local county or city childcare in your area they will put you in touch with one. Alternatively there are lots of sales of work etc. coming up in the run up to Christmas that you could donate to.


----------



## CMCR

(national provider of services for people with disabilities) are currently seeking good quality, clean, children's toys, books, bric-a-brac etc.  Received a leaflet requesting items in letterbox yesterday.  

They have a network of offices throughout the country so suggest contacting them and seeing if they will take your toys. 

If you are living in the Dublin area, you can drop off such items to one of their [broken link removed] or [broken link removed]. 

By the way, it really is very considerate of you to think of donating these toys to other children.  I am sure whoever receives them will appreciate them.


----------



## annab

I am actually looking for used toys, that I would like to take to Transilvania.(If you are interested in more details pls ask me.) Have you got any idea of a possibility of cheeper posting? I am at the beginning of the whole process, so I need toys as well as a good posting possibility. 
annab


----------



## Ciaran

Primary schools are always very glad of toys that are safe and in reasonably good nick - send a note in with your kids/nieces etc.


----------



## DrMoriarty

ajapale said:
			
		

> We have a similar problem and have found that there is a reluctance everywhere to accepting secondhand toys.


Ditto here...  I can understand it, because I'm sure they're sick to death of wasting volunteers' time on processing (re-dumping?) the offerings thrown into their bags by all those right-on, "socially aware" parents around the country who are really just looking to de-clutter their homes.

Any chance you could motivate your kids to organise a Fun Day, US-style car-boot sale and then send a cheque for the proceeds — however small — to a deserving charity of your choice? The cash proceeds would probably go a lot further.

_[Edit: I don't mean to pour cold water on the OP or anyone else — far from it! Just that I've been there myself many times, over the years, and happen to know something of the reality on the ground concerning these well-intentioned "lets-put-all-those-unwanted-toys-to-some-use" gestures. That said, if _annab _or anyone else says they can put them to good use, then by all means...  __]_


----------



## Gunnerbar

How about the Chernobyl Childrens Project. 

Their website is [broken link removed]


----------



## Gaye Nolan

I too have a lot of second toys that my children have outgrown and are in very good condition.  I would hate to throw them out and would feel much better if I could donate them to some charity. I'd appreciate it if anyone could point me in the right direction.  I have phoned the local Childrens Hospital but due to infection control, they do not accept second hand toys.


----------



## bankrupt

I got rid of a lot of toys recently on jumbletown.ie and adverts.ie.


----------



## tilly1

I asked around a few charities a while ago about the same thing and apparently you can donate plastic (cleanable) toys but any toy that has fabric in it cannot be accepted...  Not to sure why as they can be washed but thats what i was told...


----------



## SarahMc

I have recycled quality toys in the past to my local women's aid shelter.


----------



## TabithaRose

alot of animal shelters are very glad to received second hand teddies which other places may not accept  it give the dogs something to play with


----------



## suzywong

The free trade section of dublinwaste.ie is great. I advertised toys in good nick recently (included a photo) and they were reserved within minutes.


----------



## gabsdot

I donated toys recently to a local special needs school. they were delighted with them.


----------



## Caveat

There's always a car boot sale - might be able to get rid of other stuff too.


----------



## evermilla

ckc123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had planned to donate a load of toys that our kids have grown out of - all in excellent condition, many of them never used - to local charity shops, but apparently, they no longer accept them. Any idea who would take them? I hate to throw them away....
> Thanks.


----------



## evermilla

Gaye Nolan said:


> I too have a lot of second toys that my children have outgrown and are in very good condition.  I would hate to throw them out and would feel much better if I could donate them to some charity. I'd appreciate it if anyone could point me in the right direction.  I have phoned the local Childrens Hospital but due to infection control, they do not accept second hand toys.


----------



## carrielou

I find www.jumbletown.ie great for passing on all kind of stuff including toys


----------



## evermilla

hi, Am    Agnes njiri from Western part of kenya.Am a mother of two, Camilla 12 years    and Evans 8 years. I worship with bungoma bible school. I have a calling in    the children ministry. We support street children and orphans. Currenlty am    staying with one orphan her name is philis. 

Im in need of support.    majority of the families in kenya live in poverty. Parents can only afford one    meal in a day so it makes it very difficult for parents to buy even a small    toy for a child because they consider it as luxury. I am putting up a small    place for the children to play and be happy especially those who are less    previllaged. If their is anyone out their with a heart for the children kindly    i need your assistance. I need toys and any other kind of support to set up an    amuzement park for the children. 

Thank you in advance and God bless    you!

Agnes


----------

